# Sticky  Face to the names - GTAA



## Brian

Lol, thought it might be cool to start a thread like this. Just in case I bump into anyone at an auction or fish store, I'll be able to tell who you guys are


----------



## Ciddian

Awesome.... 

There is my after and before shots, gained a lot of weight. ...LOL I dont have any other photos sadly :/ and no i dont have blue eyes.. actually brown. ^^

Feel free to shout out if you see me!


----------



## chompy

Don't be shy, say hello when you see me at the fish store .


----------



## holocron

man you must work out.


----------



## nightowl1350

LOL Tyler...David H from babe I mean bay watch.....we have a celeb in our midst 

Sorry no digital camera so no pics of me.....no great loss.


----------



## Suzanne

*If you see me pls say Hi*

I hate this picture but say Hi anyway!


----------



## Cliff Dweller

Hi, here's my face. Maybe something on my fish later.
Cool contacts Cid!


----------



## Grey Legion

If you want to see me, you'll just have to come out to the next MFC meeting !!


----------



## Canadiancray

Grey Legion said:


> If you want to see me, you'll just have to come out to the next MFC meeting !!


Trust me folks. Your not missing much with the picture LOL


----------



## Grey Legion

HaHa, very funny !!


----------



## Canadiancray

Grey Legion said:


> HaHa, very funny !!


Sorry just the kind of person I am. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Ciddian

Suzanne and Donna are soooo cute!!!!


----------



## MartinW

I don't have many pics of me. Here's a bigger version of my avatar:


----------



## Pablo

This is me. 

I've got a wireless keyboard.

I use it from inside the aquarium. Its kinda hard to push the buttons down but there's a big pleco in here who helps me out in exchange for certain "favors" we wont discuss here.

Atleast we're underwater so the shame washes off quickly


----------



## chompy

This is me and a friend at the Toronto Zoo... he isn;t taking a picture of me, I'm moving out of the way so he can take a pic of something else  .


----------



## Ciddian

Hehehe nice pic!


----------



## chompy

Hey what are ya laughin at


----------



## Ciddian

Cause your face is cute!


----------



## MacFish

Looks like most folks want to remain anonymous.

Here's me and the boy from a couple years ago....


----------



## Ciddian

Awwweee... way too cute!!  I will post soon.. all my photos are on the bf's comp ~_~!


----------



## MacFish

Ciddian said:


> way too cute!!


Who? Me or Vegas? Must be Vegas


----------



## Ciddian

Me havin my first ciggi of the year.. rofl...


----------



## Ciddian

Your hair is growing! ^^


----------



## dr_sudz

This is me and my girl


----------



## Ciddian

aweeeee!!!! What a cute photo! :3 She has wondeful curly hair.


----------



## dr_sudz

She is really adorable, love her to pieces. You should see her little sister! The two of them are such a riot.


----------



## dr_sudz

actually her little sister is in my avatar!


----------



## Ciddian

aweee! :3 Very Sweet ^^


----------



## pat3612

*my pic*

ok this pic is like a few years old lol I will try to get an updated one Pat. This was at Christmas and yes I was feeling pretty good lol


----------



## Tabatha

*Tabatha & Son*

Here's a picture taken at Xmas at my sister's house with my giant 15 year old son, he turned 15 in July and is currently 6'4"! Also in the photo is one of our two Pugs, Cookie.


----------



## Pablo

Tabatha said:


> Here's a picture taken at Xmas at my sister's house with my giant 15 year old son, he turned 15 in July and is currently 6'4"! Also in the photo is one of our two Pugs, Cookie.
> 
> View attachment 1188


wow thats pretty giant!


----------



## Tabatha

Pablo said:


> wow thats pretty giant!


Brought him to the Dr.'s to check for Gigantism because he doesn't walk, he _"lumbers"_ but he seems to be okay.  Thankfully he's a gentle giant and LOVES animals.

Size 15 shoes which have to be ordered because very few stores actually carry that size.


----------



## Pablo

Tabatha said:


> Brought him to the Dr.'s to check for Gigantism because he doesn't walk, he _"lumbers"_ but he seems to be okay.  Thankfully he's a gentle giant and LOVES animals.
> 
> Size 15 shoes which have to be ordered because very few stores actually carry that size.


He doesn't walk?










That's me on the far right.

You wouldn't believe how hard it was to post stuff before bluetooth. Now I just jab a wireless keyboard underwater.


----------



## Ciddian

LOL pablo


patt thats a great photo! Was it someones birthday? 

he is the cutest Kid Tabatha! My brother is pretty big too.. i know exactly what you mean by the lumbering... LOL He has trouble in my back seat cause his shoes are too big XD


----------



## Tabatha

Ciddian said:


> he is the cutest Kid Tabatha! My brother is pretty big too.. i know exactly what you mean by the lumbering... LOL He has trouble in my back seat cause his shoes are too big XD


Tell me about it! We drive a Honda Civic Hybrid, his knees are squished against the dashboard with the front seat all the way back. I have to sit in the back seat!


----------



## dekstr

I would post some pictures of myself but most of them you will find are when I'm slightly intoxicated--so no pictures so you won't get a bad impression of me in person lol.


----------



## Ciddian

LOL!!! Dexter....

I love posting my terrible photos...

such as.. this one..  Yea why do i make these faces?


----------



## dekstr

I have no idea why you make weird faces. Maybe cause it's fun? 

I'll get around to posting a picture someday.


----------



## ozi

AAAAARRRR ME MATIES!!! 








my Halloween costume    (by the way, last year I celebrated my very first Halloween, since I've only been in Canada for 2 years)
PS: I was slightly intoxicated...had a big bottle of rum besides me, but at least it doesn't show in the pic


----------



## Ciddian

Rofl!!! thats awesome ozi!


----------



## pat3612

Ciddian said:


> LOL pablo
> 
> patt thats a great photo! Was it someones birthday?
> 
> he is the cutest Kid Tabatha! My brother is pretty big too.. i know exactly what you mean by the lumbering... LOL He has trouble in my back seat cause his shoes are too big XD


 I believe it was New Years.Pat


----------



## Pablo

well since others posted silly pictures I guess Im less embarassed about this one









Four horses of raw unmitigated fury.


----------



## Brian

Lol, you never did answer my question about how much insurance runs for one of those things.

I was contemplating an M1 this April but after almost being in several car accidents that were by no fault of my own I've decided to just stick with a car... if I were riding a bike and any of those accidents had occured, I'd be dead or paralyzed.


----------



## Ciddian

Ha i love that thing pablo.. :3


----------



## Pablo

Brian said:


> Lol, you never did answer my question about how much insurance runs for one of those things.
> 
> I was contemplating an M1 this April but after almost being in several car accidents that were by no fault of my own I've decided to just stick with a car... if I were riding a bike and any of those accidents had occured, I'd be dead or paralyzed.


Ive had a few moments where I've had to pull over and make sure I still have all four limbs...

So... ya... you're your own Airbag- which is really unfortunate because other than that its a lot more enjoyable to drive than a car- even if the scooters are rather low on the power.

Insurance will run you varying amounts depending on your record. For a little 50cc (smallest size) you should be looking, for a 25+ year old, at about $600/year for super ultra max coverage- assuming you have no/low experience or a relatively crappy driving record.

However people with perfect long records pay peanuts- in the 30$/month area. One guy I know who fixes scooters for a living and has a perfect record pays something disgusting like 20 bucks a month for the small ones...

Once you go up in engine size the insurance rate increases very fast because they think you'll wanna do wheelies and other stupid (but fun)- but stupid things


----------



## Pablo

Ciddian said:


> Ha i love that thing pablo.. :3


Martin made fun of me when he saw it at the Brickworks  when I turned it on and it sputtered to life he goes

"Now _that_ is the sound of raw power there"

it still hurts a little...

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/111olbap/?action=view&current=100_6185.flv
That IS the sound of Raw power- just not very much of it.


----------



## Ciddian

Hehehehee i'll never forget that... XD

New photo! Yay!

Sorry.. been pretty ragged...


----------



## dekstr

Just last month at a St. Paddy's Day house party at my friend's parent's really big house.

As you can see, this was after my 6th or 7th drink (or more)...so the picture doesn't make a lot of sense.

I was taking pictures for everyone, and someone else took a picture of me taking pictures.

To your left of me is my friend... I think he decided to become a superhero that night... don't really remember.

Edit: I also don't really know why I'm using the manual viewfinder on a digital camera w/ a digital screen...


----------



## Ciddian

LOL dex... its okay. I think no understanding is allowed on st. patricks day hehe.

Shooter! i missed your photo D:


----------



## Sunstar

I do not smile like this... most times I do not smile because my smile is ugly... however this humiliating moment, I barely remember except a few fleeting moments. Total inebreation. I was drunk out of my mind and it was new years eve. My father in law was present to see my total downfall. 2006 - 2007 roll over.

I was online at the time, the following morning saw a level 10 hangover/migriane (red wine is a trigger) Pain which was unimaginable. I lost my stomach contents, but this picture at least suggests I had fun, if nothing else...










you lay witness to Sunstar being totally irresponsible, at least at home.

as an afterthougth: I look deranged.


----------



## Ciddian

haha thats awesome! I gotta look for more photos now too LOL


----------



## desjardo

Hmmm what will i post....

Drank a too much the day b4 and didnt really leave my chair! Was 10x worse the next day - and I never burn!
Girls kept dumping water on me to keep me cool. Turns out they were basting me!
And I am way redder than I look!


----------



## planter

I'm on the right. This was @ my best friend wedding.

I'm next....


----------



## Ciddian

Hey desjardo! Where was that? at a concert?

Planter you look very sharp ^_^ When ya gettin married?!


----------



## planter

Were planning the wedding now no date as of yet.


----------



## desjardo

Yes that is a concert, I try to attend as many outdoor concerts as my budget allows me too.
This one was in grand bend. They have it every summer now for a full weekend of Drag cars and live bands. My favorite is watching the under 12(kids) racing their drags. They are doing the quarter mile under 10secs! Thats fast!
Anyway this one was my lil bro and fiancee's first concert and it was a good one: Ill Scarlett, Alexis on Fire, Socila Code, Attack in black..... List goes on.
I actually met the bass player from Ill scarlett and got pretty trashed with him. The guitar player was kinda strange. Doesnt like people.
But heres a pic of my lil bro and some random dude I graabe for this shot!








This is the view from my tent!


----------



## papik

this is me deep sea fishing in domican Republic... don't hate! sorry....... love fishing...... and the other one is of me with my girl............ ya ya, i know she's hot........  cheers


----------



## crxmaniac

*Hi*

This is my beautiful lady and myself, after her award from the OPP for helping save someones life last year


----------



## Ciddian

papik said:


> this is me deep sea fishing in domican Republic... don't hate! sorry....... love fishing...... and the other one is of me with my girl............ ya ya, i know she's hot........  cheers


I always wanted to go deep sea fishing <3 Looks like the trip was awesome!


----------



## Ciddian

crxmaniac said:


> This is my beautiful lady and myself, after her award from the OPP for helping save someones life last year


You two look great together :3 Yay for you! You are a hero <3


----------



## crxmaniac

Twasn't I but my lady.  She's awesome



Ciddian said:


> You two look great together :3 Yay for you! You are a hero <3


----------



## Sand-Dollar

Hmmm, popular thread... 

Alright then, here is a pic of me at Rama.


----------



## Ciddian

Nice photo of you SD


----------



## Cory

Many of you have seen me in person already anyways but here are some shots of me.

Im on the left in the two person shot and.. well there's only me in the other one


----------



## blossom112

Think everyone knows what i look like lol



heres my family 

Me and Alain Julie 7 / stephanie 20 (our girls) ... ceazer 15 months(hes a good boy)
Karma 7 years and puffy (rip) we miss you and the funniest of us all Chili ........thats our family - the tanks lol


----------



## newbiefishfanatic

*what an interesting thread!*

lovin' this thread! heres me and my family, we are always at big als on kennedy, and you always know its us because of the HUGE double stroller and 2 loud, energetic kids! shout out if you see us!


----------



## XbrandonX

well since everyone else is doing it heres a pic of me from the summer..


----------



## blossom112

You pretending to be a shark????


----------



## XbrandonX

something anyways....


----------



## Ciddian

ROFL!!!

Great photos you guys ^^


----------



## desjardo

Nice tats! You would like my boy Mark. He does some of the sickest work I have ever seen. Enough that they bought him an escalade and all the toys you could imagine!


----------



## Katalyst

How none of you ever see me because I usually have my head stuck in a fish tank somewhere. 










Somewhere in Italy wearing the shoes from hell. 









Safari by horseback in Sabi Sabi South Africa









I had second thoughts when we ran into this guy and his crew. But it was amazing! They were less then a foot away!










How I initially got interested in fish, I saw Jaws and fell in love. While everyone else was running out of the water I was running in. I've been diving with all different types since I was 19. 









Fred! <3


















Pula, Croatia


----------



## Ciddian

Great photos as always ^^


----------



## gunnerx

My daughter and I in one of the pods on the London Eye in our recent trip.










Amazing view from up there.


----------



## Katalyst

gunnerx said:


> My daughter and I in one of the pods on the London Eye in our recent trip.


She's a doll! You better lock her up in 15 or so years! What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## gunnerx

Katalyst said:


> She's a doll! You better lock her up in 15 or so years! What a beautiful little girl!


Hahaha, thanks. I'll be applying for my gun license very soon.


----------



## desjardo

lmao. Good call!
Kat -You travel girl!


----------



## Katalyst

desjardo said:


> lmao. Good call!
> Kat -You travel girl!


Its all the sharks fault. I'm probally the only person in the world who travels based on how much shark activity I can get lol.


----------



## desjardo

Well I have to say it would awful difficult to turn down any trip... Especially with sharks involved!


----------



## Prodicus

Me and one of my boys


----------



## newbiefishfanatic

*tilly*

love tilly hats! very cute pic!


----------



## Ciddian

adorable photo <3


----------



## blossom112

Very nice pictures everyone !


----------



## newbiefishfanatic

just thought id point out that i think ive seen a couple of you guys at BA on kennedy. SAY HELLO! i was going to, but got a glare from one, and they other just smiled back with no interest in talking. whats the point in having this here thread if no ones going to say hi to each other? lets be social ppl! i got tons to say and tons to learn! anyway, heres looking forward to better meetings.


----------



## UnderTheSea

Couldn't find anything recent, this is from spring of 2008, but I guess once you reach a certain age you don't change much anyway 






​


----------



## Ciddian

LOL if it was me i am stupid shy in person. Rofl and I usually have a hard time realizing who i am speaking with if i havent met you already about 100 times. XD

Yay Uts! :3


----------



## blossom112

We are sorry ................I think i saw you but Wasnt sure last week well you sort of were in a hurry with fish in a container?????
but then i saw only 1 kid ...........was that you ????
I was with aimees hubby getting RO water for the shrimp tank...
If it was you im very sorry


----------



## newbiefishfanatic

**

no, i havent seen you ciddian. and noted that youre shy. i will be gentle and quick if i say hi to you.  lol


----------



## blossom112

No i wasnt upset ......lol
I always look like that ROLMAO ..........
IT WAS YOU............
dARN WE DID WALK BaCK TO FOLLOW YOU but then i thaught hey dont she have 2 kids ...........it woulda been nice then you coulda met jason ..aimees hubby .
P.S we need to meet soon .......we are so close but the snow stopping me from walking .
I was looking at the planted tank they have there (the show tank)
and wanted something from it and they couldnt give me an answer and we were shocked at the price of the RO water in the jug ......
We will have to meet this week 4 sure Ill bring some goodies  
Doreen
Hubby just walked that way to tim hortons lol

ask anyone i wouldnt do that knowingly


----------



## Ciddian

LOL I have a mean looking idle face too sometimes rofl


----------



## newbiefishfanatic

lol i think mine is more of a vacant expression, with trying to find something else to think about other than my babies! they have become so much of my everything, i think i try to distract myself a lot. they are stressful! fish...not so much.


----------



## twoheadedfish

that's me on the left. i have no idea who that other person is, but she's kinda cute.


----------



## Ciddian

Cuuuuutteee


----------



## JamesG

As I now believe I am seeing people from this forum around Toronto (Big Als in Thornhill especially) I need a photo of myself here so someone can say "Hey aren't you from GTAAquaria?" and then I can stop wondering who it was I just saw and why they seem familiar.

This is my girlfriend and I at the Florida Aquarium in Tampa.


----------



## Ciddian

Wow thats a neat photo! You guys are adorable together :3


----------



## Ciddian

Look at that!! Where did you go diving!?


----------



## xr8dride

This would be me


----------



## Ciddian

lookin sharp!


----------



## xr8dride

Why thank you, I'm not much for pictures but it was a candid shot taken at a wedding.


----------



## greenterror23

ozi said:


> AAAAARRRR ME MATIES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Halloween costume    (by the way, last year I celebrated my very first Halloween, since I've only been in Canada for 2 years)
> PS: I was slightly intoxicated...had a big bottle of rum besides me, but at least it doesn't show in the pic


u look familiar... did u work at Pj's Yorkdale b4?


----------



## ozi

greenterror23 said:


> u look familiar... did u work at Pj's Yorkdale b4?


LOOOOL
I did work there til the store got closed down because those Holt Renfrew bastards. They pulled a rat move and managed to get the rights for our lease, before we got to renew it.  
Now I'm at PJ's Pickering with Ciddian


----------



## greenterror23

ozi said:


> LOOOOL
> I did work there til the store got closed down because those Holt Renfrew bastards. They pulled a rat move and managed to get the rights for our lease, before we got to renew it.
> Now I'm at PJ's Pickering with Ciddian


What ya mean 'rat move"? lol


----------



## Ciddian

OOooo I didnt know that ozi! O_O I thought they just wouldnt renew it. bah...

Yea me and Ozi get into no good at work now. Its very yay


----------



## ozi

greenterror23 said:


> What ya mean 'rat move"? lol


Hahahaha. I don't know the details of what they did, but I don't like them. In fact, I hate HOLT RENFREW and they can eat my a**!!! The nerve they have, to close down one of Toronto's oldest & nicest petstores....and you guys know for what?!? For their storage room for their ridiculously overpriced, stupid clothes & cosmetics and other crap.


----------



## ameekplec.

Ah storage room. I was trying to figure out what they'd do with that space.


----------



## Abner

good idea to let people see who they are talking to...i know the guy who used to work at pj's yorkdal(well seen him)...Alex was my guy up at that store though. my brother lives close to BA on kennedy so i'm usually there on the weekends. uh yeah i'm in the one in the lighter colour suit and apparently i'm the kid in the other pic lol.


----------



## ameekplec.

jewel-stavroula said:


> If you haven't been to Menagerie, and decide to visit.. My name is Jewel and I look like this:


Ohhhh.......you're Jewel! I've met you so many times then!!


----------



## xr8dride

I keep meaning to get out to Managerie...heard so many good things about it. It's my old stomping grounds but haven't been that way in years. Will be sure to say "hi" if I do make it there.


----------



## jewel-stavroula

And, you should check out the store xr8dride..Harold (the gentleman that does all of the orders) is a dinosaur to the hobby and absolutely brilliant when it comes to everything. We always have the best livestock because of this.


----------



## Chris S

jewel-stavroula said:


> If you haven't been to Menagerie, and decide to visit.. My name is Jewel and I look like this:


You don't always look so sad though!


----------



## ameekplec.

Agreed! Usually when I go you're cleaning tanks or something with at least a quarter smile 

Next time I'm there I'll say hi


----------



## xr8dride

Well jewel you've convinved me..I'll make it out there shortly...please tell me you don't handle sales there cause I'm sure you could talk a man out of his life's saving....but he'd have a great selection of fish!! lol
I'm on holidays begining July 4th, you'll see me in there shortly after the 4th :


----------



## Brian

xr8dride said:


> I keep meaning to get out to Managerie...heard so many good things about it. It's my old stomping grounds but haven't been that way in years. Will be sure to say "hi" if I do make it there.


Have you seen Regent Park lately? It is being completely redesigned... pretty stupid in my opinion cause I loved it the way it was before.


----------



## xr8dride

I left Regent Park 20 years ago and haven't turned back since. I did love the place growing up but can't say that I would ever return, there's nothing for me there anymore.


----------



## Brian

xr8dride said:


> I left Regent Park 20 years ago and haven't turned back since. I did love the place growing up but can't say that I would ever return, there's nothing for me there anymore.


I hear ya... I'm glad I got out also but I always found it to not be that bad. I still work at the Duke of York Daycare there so I still travel in on a daily basis. Needless to say I see idiots passing by and hopping on my bike as if it was theirs


----------



## KnaveTO

I never realized that I never posted my pic here... 

Here is me in my Tux at a fundraising dinner


----------



## Ciddian

You look so sharp there Knave!


----------



## Sunstar

Very sharp.


----------



## KnaveTO

Don't let the tux fool you... I'm nowhere near rich  

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## wtac

Lookn' sharp Ross!!!


----------



## charles

I don't have much photo of myself except from cell phone when I go fishing.


----------



## Tropicana

Nice looking Salmon Charles, im jealous lol i cant get that kind of fish action down here around TO.


----------



## flanneryc

A bad picture for sure, but here I am with my son Aaron in Niagara Falls about a month ago.


----------



## charles

Tropicana said:


> Nice looking Salmon Charles, im jealous lol i cant get that kind of fish action down here around TO.


we are having a ball with the pink. Every outing producing multiple fish hook up. They are so thick coming into our system, the water is boiling when they roll in...


----------



## E-J

Jose and I (Eden)


----------



## blossom112

nice pics all!!!


----------



## overleaf

Tropicana said:


> Nice looking Salmon Charles, im jealous lol i cant get that kind of fish action down here around TO.


What? Of course you can! Lake Ontario is famous for it's salmon. If you trip out to the credit river you'll find a ton of salmon fishermen. I took this photo a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## E-J

Ew you dont eat it do you?


----------



## overleaf

E-J said:


> Ew you dont eat it do you?


nom nom nom... sorry for derailing the thread =)


----------



## Ciddian

Holy wow! Giant fish. 

Great photos you guys! :3


----------



## WiyRay

lol interesting thread that I never noticed until now,
I'm too lazy to post pics so I'm just gonna link facebook =P

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=504381437
(never bothered with privacy thing either so all should be well)


----------



## Ciddian

omg that photo of you and your puppy is so cute!


----------



## Hitch

I think its about time I show my face....:/










This is from the July ROM trip with a few friends.


----------



## Ciddian

LOL! I like that pic!


----------



## Hitch

Ciddian said:


> LOL! I like that pic!


LOL..thanks.....I have my moments....:/


----------



## AquaNeko

Hitch said:


> I think its about time I show my face....:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the July ROM trip with a few friends.


Can you cook awesome as well?  You look like Ming Tsai that famous FoodTV cook (I think chef). Yup went to Le Cordon Bleu so he's a chef.


----------



## Hitch

well actually.....I do......j/k

lol


----------



## AquaNeko

Hitch said:


> well actually.....I do......j/k
> 
> lol


Opps.. here is the pic.












Probably better if we side by side the shot.


----------



## Hitch

I look nothing like that guy....


----------



## AquaNeko

jewel-stavroula said:


> If you haven't been to Menagerie, and decide to visit.. My name is Jewel and I look like this:


Ahh now I see why a friend of mine said he enjoyed his visit to your store. He mentioned something about a cute girl working there  . Just finally bothered to flip through the pages here. Oddly the movie Deuce Bigalow comes to mind right now. LOL 

Other then the many positive reviews of the place I think I'll have to make a trip down now that I know of someone that has been there. Keep smiling.


----------



## cbcbvn

AquaNeko said:


> Ahh now I see why a friend of mine said he enjoyed his visit to your store. He mentioned something about a cute girl working there  . Just finally bothered to flip through the pages here. Oddly the movie Deuce Bigalow comes to mind right now. LOL
> 
> Other then the many positive reviews of the place I think I'll have to make a trip down now that I know of someone that has been there. Keep smiling.


Other then the many positive reviews of the place I think I'll have to make a trip down now that I know of someone that has been there. Keep smiling.


----------



## Ciddian

Here's Bob and I at our works christmas party


----------



## bigfishy

AquaNeko said:


> Opps.. here is the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably better if we side by side the shot.


Are you a chef?


----------



## Guest

bigfishy said:


> Are you a chef?


Ha ha.... that's Ming Tsai (if you didn't know)


----------



## Byronicle

at a wedding having a good time. i am on the right, never looking at the camera as always lol

and Elmo and I chilling at our annual Daycare bbq lol


----------



## ameekplec.

lol, the elmo picture looks really funny for some reason. You definitely look more like a snufalufagus person to me.


----------



## Byronicle

ameekplec. said:


> lol, the elmo picture looks really funny for some reason. You definitely look more like a *snufalufagus *person to me.


LOL that elephant's eyelashes were the reason why I sleep with one eye open!

but funny story to that Elmo pic:
During the BBQ, I was inside collecting chairs, and when everybody questioned my whereabouts, they assumed I was dressed up as Elmo. Apparently, one of the boys yelled out "Byron is dressed up as Elmo! Get HIM!" I come out wondering whats all the commotion only to find a half beaten red carpet!

Good times


----------



## Ciddian

awee nice pics byron!


----------



## jimmyjam

I think i have met many of you.. here we go.. my name is jim, Im a gemini and I enjoy long walks on the beach =p


----------



## Byronicle

jimmyjam said:


> I think i have met many of you.. here we go.. my name is jim, Im a gemini and I enjoy long walks on the beach =p


you forgot candlelit dinners


----------



## jewel-stavroula

jimmyjam said:


> I think i have met many of you.. here we go.. my name is jim, Im a gemini and I enjoy long walks on the beach =p


Let me guess, you also live for travel and have a passion for learning new things. Recently you started writing a screenplay (still in progress) and enjoy a double americano accompanied with the New Yorker every morning. You go to the gym and aim for 2.1 children in the future!


----------



## Tbird

jewel-stavroula said:


> Let me guess, you also live for travel and have a passion for learning new things. Recently you started writing a screenplay (still in progress) and enjoy a double americano accompanied with the New Yorker every morning. You go to the gym and aim for 2.1 children in the future!


LOL!!  sounds like you took that right out of a Lava life add. hahaha


----------



## gucci17

Tbird said:


> LOL!!  sounds like you took that right out of a Lava life add. hahaha


You guys found my account?


----------



## jimmyjam

lol man Im getting chirp hard here..and its plentyoffish.com not lava life thank you very much. lol


----------



## DaFishMan

Too funny lol.


----------



## Tbird

jimmyjam said:


> lol man Im getting chirp hard here..and its plentyoffish.com not lava life thank you very much. lol


 LOL!! Touche!!


----------



## bigfishy

Tbird said:


> LOL!! Touche!!


It's time to go China!


----------



## jimmyjam

team china hockey 2010 all the way.. trust


----------



## Brian

PoF FTW!


----------



## Ciddian

Hey brian, is that the bike you had been saving up for??? Can't recall exactly from the meet.

Nice pics!


----------



## AquariAM

ask me about my tiny keyboard.


----------



## Brian

Ciddian said:


> Hey brian, is that the bike you had been saving up for??? Can't recall exactly from the meet.
> 
> Nice pics!


Hey Jess, yeah its the second one actually... I had a black one, same model but I was involved in an accident and the bike was written off 

How's the little one?


----------



## Ciddian

awee I didn't know that! I am sorry D:

She's well! I posted some picks before but I'll share a couple here too



















:3


----------



## PhonicsBus

Me - somewhat recent.


----------



## officerben

I put my picture in my signature


----------



## Fishfinder

Coulda sworn i had put one of myself up on here years ago lol!


----------



## vrb th hrb

myself and my gf at the el mocombo a few months back


----------



## Ciddian

OOhh I havent checked back here in a bit. Nice pics you guys!


----------



## AquariAM

I'm on the left.


----------



## Chris S

AquariAM said:


> I'm on the left.


Who is the ugly dude you are sitting on?


----------



## Ciddian

Awerrr your little birdy!


----------



## AquariAM

Chris S said:


> Who is the ugly dude you are sitting on?


I don't know some douche bag. He feeds me though so I pretend to like him. I have a decent free ride thing going on here...


----------



## trailblazer295

jimmyjam said:


> I think i have met many of you.. here we go.. my name is jim, Im a gemini and I enjoy long walks on the beach =p


Do you go to club markham?


----------



## ameekplec.

I believe that is Dr. JimmyJam:
http://www.clubmarkham.ca/contents.php?page=17


----------



## trailblazer295

At least my memory isn't to bad.


----------



## AquariAM

Jimmy I know that girl  I think we went to school together. Looks like she's still a little odd looking.


----------



## Ciddian

Just me and the Kiddo!.....She likes our dinning room light. lol


----------



## Ciddian

Its me and my dad!! <3 <3


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

(I'm the guy with the AE shirt) My friends and I on our way to woodbine beach 

P.S. I really support this, I mean we are already a pretty close group and everyone atleast knows of each other. Putting some faces to the names should be fun


----------



## brapbrapboom

July 20th 2010

I was on the oath taking on becoming a canadian citizen YAAAAAAYYY!! 
this means.. HELLO WORLD! lol

Hey, who knows? maybe some of us might bump in into random places


----------



## AquaNeko

Ciddian said:


> Just me and the Kiddo!.....She likes our dinning room light. lol


Kid quote 'owwwww shiiinneeeyy!!' LOL +1  

Does your dad do stand up comedy? Reminded me of that 'carrot top' guy in Criss Angel a bit.


----------



## Tbird

Ciddian said:


> Just me and the Kiddo!.....She likes our dinning room light. lol


Very cute shot!! She's sooo cute Jess. Such a great look on her.... ...."what is that??!!" hahaha


----------



## bumbleboo

Awwww, Ciddian you and your daughter are both sooo cute! 

I guess I'll post a picture of me too... I only have this one from about two years ago though, but it'll do I suppose!










Ignore the sweet messy room in the background. Yep.


----------



## Joeee

Ciddian said:


> Just me and the Kiddo!.....She likes our dinning room light. lol


Caption:
HOLY CRAP! WHAT'S THAT?


----------



## Tbird

*Bumbleboo and Joee*

how come you guys didn't come to the meet and greet??  LOL


----------



## Ciddian

awee great pics you guys!!! Ty for the comments. ^_^

Tbird, if you need me to host a pic for you I can :3 Don't chicken out!!! Bwahaha.

Ohhh my dads hair. LOL He actually had appalachia (sp?) Its where your body attacks your hair follicles and your hair falls out in funny patches. When it finally grew back it came in like a perm! haha.


----------



## Tbird

Ciddian said:


> awee great pics you guys!!! Ty for the comments. ^_^
> 
> Tbird, if you need me to host a pic for you I can :3 Don't chicken out!!! Bwahaha.
> 
> Ohhh my dads hair. LOL He actually had appalachia (sp?) Its where your body attacks your hair follicles and your hair falls out in funny patches. When it finally grew back it came in like a perm! haha.


LOL....Me chicken out?? EASY!! hahaha. Can you PM your email and I'll email you a pic. Can't resize it at work.

Love the hair! One of my close buddies has hair like that!!


----------



## Ciddian

Tbird @ Work


----------



## Tbird

That was at the Coors light party we hosted!! Soooo much fun but crazy!!! Ssooooo many people!! LOL

I'm not sure that's my good side though...LOL  

Thanks for posting Cid!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Tbird said:


> how come you guys didn't come to the meet and greet??  LOL


Bad timing on my end. Family and weekend and it was lobster season and I was fixing lobster for 3hrs. -.-; Also another personal thing I don't do well in heat. If there is a fall M&G and cold temps I'll likely show up.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

bumbleboo said:


> Awwww, Ciddian you and your daughter are both sooo cute!
> 
> I guess I'll post a picture of me too... I only have this one from about two years ago though, but it'll do I suppose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the sweet messy room in the background. Yep.


Very veerry elfie ^_^;;; Hehehe...seems like the hair is hiding elf ears.   Let me see if I can find that pic of the elf I'm thinking of.. anyways cute indeed.

EDIT:

Ok found it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deedlit ^__^; Cute look alike (almost). More here. http://www.google.ca/images?um=1&hl...:1&sa=1&q=deedlit&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## bigfishy

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Very veerry elfie ^_^;;; Hehehe...seems like the hair is hiding elf ears.   Let me see if I can find that pic of the elf I'm thinking of.. anyways cute indeed.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ok found it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deedlit ^__^; Cute look alike (almost). More here. http://www.google.ca/images?um=1&hl...:1&sa=1&q=deedlit&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


Like this Hot Elf?

Lineage 2 (game by ncsoft) Female Elf Hero


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

bigfishy said:


> Like this Hot Elf?
> 
> Lineage 2 (game by ncsoft) Female Elf Hero


Heard and seen images of the art but never played it. Come to think of it last game I played was McGee's Alice back in 2002ish then kind of stopped gaming as I was busy but still keep in touch with some of the new stuff from time to time. Interesting elf there.  Don't get me started on the armor she has. Argh... yes she's very cute but man she needs more coverage on the protection. What is with games and all the girls not getting enough protection just to look sexy? Gah... could use body armor and half leg armor. Yah I can see why you want less as it'll give you more mobility but if you take a hit on the exposed zones it might take you down. Ok, sorry for going off on that. A bit of my old skool RPG P&P (not video games as we used to use pen and paper (P&P) coming out there. >_<; Anyways, cute elf. I may check out the game but not really interested in buying a powerful computer just for the game like some friends of mine do just for one game then end up using some $3000 system to run SNES roms. >.<;

Ok /rant.

EDIT:

What's the name of that elf girl there BTW?


----------



## bumbleboo

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Very veerry elfie ^_^;;; Hehehe...seems like the hair is hiding elf ears.   Let me see if I can find that pic of the elf I'm thinking of.. anyways cute indeed.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ok found it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deedlit ^__^; Cute look alike (almost). More here. http://www.google.ca/images?um=1&hl...:1&sa=1&q=deedlit&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


Haha, thanks! I actually always wanted to be an elf when I was a kid... but maybe that's because I wanted to marry Link from Zelda bahaha.


----------



## bigfishy

AquaNekoMobile said:


> EDIT:
> 
> What's the name of that elf girl there BTW?


It's just an light elf mage with Arcana Mage set (S grade)

Wait till you see dark elf.. *more skin showing* lol

LvL 1 - 19 (no grade)
LvL 20 - 39 (D grade)
LvL 40 - 51 (C grade)
LvL 52 - 60 (B grade)
LvL 61 - 74 (A grade)
LvL 75 - 79 (S grade)
LvL 80 (S80), LvL 84 (S84), highest lvl you can go in game now is LvL 85



Another elfy *game play* draconic leather set *S grade* with draconic bow 
These screenshot were taken a year or two ago... *pretty old*

NCsoft games are like HELL to lvl up, good luck! 










my human mage in draconic set










sorry for derailing...  and I quitted the game too!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Bigfishy,

Wasn't there some joke in WoW about a lvl 85 Elf War Mohawk something? Never played WoW but I thinkt he joke was something of a pickup line or take on Mr.T or something..


Bumbleboo,

I say do it gal. Get the ears or and all and geek/nerd out!  Fellow gamer I see?


----------



## bumbleboo

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Bumbleboo,
> 
> I say do it gal. Get the ears or and all and geek/nerd out!  Fellow gamer I see?


Bahahah! I could!

And yep, I love videogames.  My favourite games are: LoZ: Majora's Mask, ICO, Shadow of the Colossus, Fallout3, Bioshock (the second one wasn't as good ), and Silent Hill 2.


----------



## Fish_Man

bumbleboo said:


> Bahahah! I could!
> 
> And yep, I love videogames.  My favourite games are: LoZ: Majora's Mask, ICO, Shadow of the Colossus, Fallout3, Bioshock (the second one wasn't as good ), and Silent Hill 2.


man I feel old when I haven't heard of some of those games...also stopped playing which is somewhat sad


----------



## AquaNeko

bumbleboo said:


> Bahahah! I could!
> 
> And yep, I love videogames.  My favourite games are: LoZ: Majora's Mask, ICO, Shadow of the Colossus, Fallout3, Bioshock (the second one wasn't as good ), and Silent Hill 2.


OMG CODEX!! XD XD XD!!!!


----------



## bumbleboo

AquaNeko said:


> OMG CODEX!! XD XD XD!!!!


Hmmm? I lost you ahhaa!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Ciddian said:


> Just me and the Kiddo!.....She likes our dinning room light. lol


Yes, It's a perfect photo of nice people 

Children don't know how to hide their emotions. Their faces show everything clearly and beautiful.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

It's not me, it's my daughter


----------



## bumbleboo

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's not me, it's my daughter


What a beautiful fish! Clearly one of a kind.  Hehe, she's very cute!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's not me, it's my daughter


Amphibian? > Looks like you need a larger tank for that fish. Can it swim? 

BTW how large is that tank? 30-40gal long?


----------



## gucci17

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Amphibian? > Looks like you need a larger tank for that fish. Can it swim?
> 
> BTW how large is that tank? 30-40gal long?


It's a real mermaid!


----------



## ameekplec.

Needs a bigger tank. Will out grow that in no time.

Have you informed your wife about the need for a MUCH bigger tank?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

bumbleboo said:


> What a beautiful fish! Clearly one of a kind.  Hehe, she's very cute!


Thank you, she is a little outgrew this tank


----------



## igor.kanshyn

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Amphibian? > Looks like you need a larger tank for that fish. Can it swim?
> 
> BTW how large is that tank? 30-40gal long?


She and dive great 
It's 25 gallon, 30" wide.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

ameekplec. said:


> Needs a bigger tank. Will out grow that in no time.
> 
> Have you informed your wife about the need for a MUCH bigger tank?


Thank you, guys.

Yes, she does need a bigger tank. Fortunately, this creature is amphibian 
She can live out of the water for some time. So, put prepare a room for her. The room is decorated with bed, table, chairs and other furniture


----------



## Fish_Man

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thank you, guys.
> 
> Yes, she does need a bigger tank. Fortunately, this creature is amphibian
> She can live out of the water for some time. So, put prepare a room for her. The room is decorated with bed, table, chairs and other furniture


This amphibian has your eyes


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

gucci17 said:


> It's a real mermaid!


You so need to retake that photo in 2 months time to this date with a mermaid outfit.

DO IT!!  Seriously that would rock that photo.


----------



## Ciddian

Oh igor, she is beautiful!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Thank you, guys. It's so sweat 

We are looking for fins for her now


----------



## AquaNeko

bumbleboo said:


> Bahahah! I could!
> 
> And yep, I love videogames.  My favourite games are: LoZ: Majora's Mask, ICO, Shadow of the Colossus, Fallout3, Bioshock (the second one wasn't as good ), and Silent Hill 2.


I saw some bio-shock at the con. Damn it.. if I wasn't with friends I would have snapped a pic of that Seras Victoria and her awesome gun prop. Argh... should have at least got a shot before going off with friends. *grumbles*


----------



## Ciddian

I've seen some win bioshock Rp.. O_O

Here's me in the grey at a donut eating contest.. Bleck! lol


----------



## DaFishMan

Did you win ? If not, at least we know you had fun


----------



## Guile

*Me! *

Nice meeting some of you here!

Here's me!  (The Yellow Smiley Face) or my other look (see my Avatar!)


----------



## Ciddian

Ooohhh almost! I did have fun anyways.. :3 At least I didn't have to eat mine off the ground like some people did! lol


----------



## Ciddian

> Did I mention I'm also a Real Estate Agent?


LOL!!!  Is ajax a nice place to get a home? I know some people have said they like it there.


----------



## Fish_Man

Guile said:


> Nice meeting some of you here!
> 
> Here's me!  (The Yellow Smiley Face) or my other look (see my Avatar!)


Hey I was wondering the price difference between Durham and York Region for a 6000 square feet home. I'm planning to move in a year or so. Any help or advice would be great.

Thanks


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Igor's Face*










This is me some time ago.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

And this me now. Our friend's daughter and I are a circus team


----------



## Fish_Man

Guile said:


> Hi Fish_Man,
> 
> I'd be happy to give you insights that may help you decide.
> I just need some specifics as in which of the following towns within the regions you were thinking about.
> 
> Just in 1 region alone, there could be huge discrepancies in terms of pricing....sometimes, houses on one side of the same street have huge price differences compared to the houses accross a major road.
> 
> Please let me know which part of Your Region and Durham are you comparing:
> 
> *York*: King, Vaughan, Richmond Hill, Markham, Stouffville, Aurora, Newmarket, Gwillimburry or Georgina
> 
> *Durham*: Brock, Uxbridge, Scugog, Pickering, Ajax, Whitby, Oshawa, Clarington
> 
> After this, please let me know the features of the home you are looking for. We got a good start with 6,000 Square Feet.
> 
> What are your thoughts on
> - the type of home: Detached, Semi, Townhome, Bungalow, etc...
> - Facade: Brick, Stucco, Vinyl Siding, Combination, it doesn't metter...
> - Features: 3 bedroom, 2 washrooms, 2 car garage, finished basement, etc...
> 
> This will help me compare apples to apples in terms of pricing for the 2 different areas.
> 
> This is a good starting point and we can stem our conversations from there.
> 
> ...you can email me as well, if you prefer that over this thread.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ramon


I'll pm or email you, people don't need to know about this stuff 

Thanks


----------



## Fish_Man

igor.kanshyn said:


> This is me some time ago.


Awesome picture Igor

Its 007


----------



## Holidays

Fish_Man said:


> Hey I was wondering the price difference between Durham and York Region for a 6000 square feet home. I'm planning to move in a year or so. Any help or advice would be great.
> 
> Thanks


6000 sqf eh? you're going to build a monster fish tank in basement like these guys: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17297


----------



## Fish_Man

Holidays said:


> 6000 sqf eh? you're going to build a monster fish tank in basement like these guys: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17297


No more fish tanks by then probably except for one 90gal or something. I'm expecting the cost of the place to be a million + 

so.......


----------



## Holidays

Fish_Man said:


> No more fish tanks by then probably except for one 90gal or something. I'm expecting the cost of the place to be a million +
> 
> so.......


----------



## Fish_Man

Holidays said:


>


I don't like that song


----------



## Holidays

Fish_Man said:


> I don't like that song


sowie, its supposed to be inspirational hehe.


----------



## Tropicana

Suppose I could hop in the Faces to names Boat!. Heres a pic of me a year ago in my old fishroom...(need to update)










Blarg! fixed my photos lol wasn't showing.


----------



## Ciddian

Aweeee!!! What a great Pic!!!


----------



## Dienah

Pic of the bf (coldmantis) and I! =)

Had a trip to Niagara Falls lmao.










And our son, Logan <3


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Dienah said:


> Pic of the bf (coldmantis) and I! =)
> 
> Had a trip to Niagara Falls lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our son, Logan <3


The kids headphones looked almost like an astronauts helmet.


----------



## Ciddian

omg you guys are just adorable!!!

LOL neko I was just thinking the same thing. Logan is cuutteee!!! <3


----------



## Dienah

Haha thanks guys! And yeah, get those a lot about the headphones rotfl xD


----------



## 4rdguy

This is me. lol.


----------



## BettaBeats

Me with the Biebs..


----------



## Ciddian

Rofl Bettabeats


----------



## Ciddian

HOLY Tall! 



4rdguy said:


> this is me. Lol.


----------



## 4rdguy

Lol Ciddian. I get that alot yes. I'm 6'8" tall. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian

You must drive a huge ford!


----------



## Fish_Man

4rdguy said:


> Lol Ciddian. I get that alot yes. I'm 6'8" tall. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should of been on the show Shaq vs Me.


----------



## 4rdguy

Brian said:


> You must drive a huge ford!


That i do  2006 F150 4x4 lifted with 33's


----------



## Ciddian

HAHA! I still can't get over it. I keep looking at my fiance who is 6'1".

Thats. Awesome.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

4rdguy said:


> Lol Ciddian. I get that alot yes. I'm 6'8" tall. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're 6'8"  is she 4'9"  Kinda going on the head there and eyeballing 2 head size distance.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

BettaBeats said:


> Me with the Biebs..


That a cut out of the biebs? Nice pic. Looks like a instant 20yr side by side of the biebs.


----------



## ///PY_M3

Here's the only pic I have on my phone


----------



## Byronicle

BettaBeats said:


> Me with the Biebs..


ahahhahhaha

im actually jealous


----------



## 50seven

///PY_M3 said:


> Here's the only pic I have on my phone


If it weren't for the stuffed animals in the background, I'd say we could make you into an assassin for a John Woo movie...


----------



## characinfan

Those stuffed animals are his cover.


----------



## characinfan

This is me. . . at work.


----------



## ///PY_M3

50seven said:


> If it weren't for the stuffed animals in the background, I'd say we could make you into an assassin for a John Woo movie...


Hahah I knew that was going to come up. It's in my sisters room. Her mirror is HUGE


----------



## 50seven

///PY_M3 said:


> Hahah I knew that was going to come up. It's in my sisters room. Her mirror is HUGE


Maybe if I had time I'd goof around in Photoshop and change the background to a dirty Hong Kong alleyway, and swap your iPhone for a silver P226...


----------



## ///PY_M3

50seven said:


> Maybe if I had time I'd goof around in Photoshop and change the background to a dirty Hong Kong alleyway, and swap your iPhone for a silver P226...


Haha I gotta admit that'll be pretty cool. I haven't messed around with PS in a while. No time lately :-(


----------



## Beijing08

Well, it's about time. 
Here's me in Beijing, checking out a hardcore hobbyist's ADA shop.


----------



## Chris S

characinfan said:


> This is me. . . at work.


Working hard I see!


----------



## Joeee

We're cool.


----------



## Ciddian

Nice pic you guys!! 

Kat and I being silly


----------



## Chris S

Wow, she is getting big now.


----------



## Ciddian

ya...O_O I just picked up some new jams for two year olds and they are snug! 

She's so tall and chubby.. lol


----------



## Kerohime

Fat babies are the best! =D


----------



## Byronicle

me and the possy...if you watch the show (I stopped after season 2), these guys really reflect our personalities minus the stupidity, i.e. I am basically the leader of the group, always making sure we are all having a good time and just plain crazyness lmao

btw if you wanna learn my secrets to getting this sexy bod, its all about the juice


----------



## ThaChingster

Just chillin' with a fellow aquarist, in front of his tank


----------



## bettaforu

Hey Igor that's a BIG blonde blue eyed tiger you got in your tank 

here's ME 









oops that was me as a baby...here's me now, with my slogan!


----------



## Ciddian

Awee great pics!


----------



## Kerohime

Me and my Fobby gear...









Guess who? Hint: I had an entire Belini. lolz


----------



## Fish_Man

Kerohime said:


> Me and my Fobby gear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who? Hint: I had an entire Belini. lolz


I know who!!!


----------



## Marowana

ThaChingster said:


> Just chillin' with a fellow aquarist, in front of his tank


the face growing out of your arm pit looked very scared


----------



## Kerohime

Fish_Man said:


> I know who!!!


Hah! Cheater!


----------



## Marowana

Kerohime said:


> Me and my Fobby gear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who? Hint: I had an entire Belini. lolz


white shirt red stripes.... i guess not all cute girls grow up pretty


----------



## Kerohime

Marowana said:


> white shirt red stripes.... i guess not all cute girls grow up pretty


OH SNAP, I read the last part of that sentence first.


----------



## Marowana

Kerohime said:


> OH SNAP, I read the last part of that sentence first.


i was just playing around, hope you were not offended.


----------



## J-P

That is me about 15 years ago in Florida


The other is more recent


----------



## ChuckRum

overleaf said:


> What? Of course you can! Lake Ontario is famous for it's salmon. If you trip out to the credit river you'll find a ton of salmon fishermen. I took this photo a couple of weeks ago:


what size lures were you using for a beast that size?


----------



## CHRISSO

very daring! looks exciting though!



Katalyst said:


> How none of you ever see me because I usually have my head stuck in a fish tank somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in Italy wearing the shoes from hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safari by horseback in Sabi Sabi South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had second thoughts when we ran into this guy and his crew. But it was amazing! They were less then a foot away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I initially got interested in fish, I saw Jaws and fell in love. While everyone else was running out of the water I was running in. I've been diving with all different types since I was 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fred! <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pula, Croatia


----------



## mrobson

me fishing on lake Dalrymple, after seeing that salmon my pike looks pretty puny lol


----------



## Ciddian

haha! Still awesome!


----------



## Tropicana

I think I had a post in here somewhere with an old pic. Anyways, here is a few of me as of lately.

First, is me holding my cat out the back door.

Second, my friend was taking a pic so I thought id bring the Gun show to her Haha!


----------



## Ciddian

HAHA! Yay! I like guns. *gigglesnort*


----------



## fly4awhiteguy

This is me.


----------



## Ciddian

Nice fly!

ROFL buda, thats awesome ^^


----------



## RevoBuda

Thanks  Cid


----------



## Pamelajo

Great idea Buda.


----------



## RevoBuda

Hehe... Thanks Jo. I had a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

RevoBuda said:


> I figured this was the easiest way to show everyone what I look like... had a little fun while I was at it.
> 
> Cheers


I like that!


----------



## 50seven

Maybe I'll do one too...maybe you've started a new trend for the site!


----------



## RevoBuda

Haha! Thanks guys, I'm glad you got a kick out of it. I think it'd be great to see what other people come up with! Go for it 50seven!


----------



## MsGardeness

Here I am amidst my other passion...


----------



## Blitzcraze

Cool people


----------



## fesso clown

*meet Martha*

Cuban National Circus:









Toronto Busker Festival









SPENT ALL ME $$$ ON ME TANK...


----------



## Blitzcraze

fesso clown said:


> Cuban National Circus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto Busker Festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPENT ALL ME $$$ ON ME TANK...


Is the seriously you badass clowns are jokes hehehe


----------



## Pamelajo

MsGardeness said:


> Here I am amidst my other passion...


Beautiful Birds Liz!!!


----------



## MsGardeness

Pamelajo said:


> Beautiful Birds Liz!!!


Thanks Pam! I seriously need to reduce my flock.  I want to start travelling within the next year or two. Six tanks are easier to look after than 100+ birds.


----------



## Ciddian

wow those are really pretty parrots! :3

LOL! Fesso clown, thats fantastic!!!


----------



## HOWsMom

One was taken last summer - I was watching my kids playing on a playground.

The other is a more typical "me" - as a Scouter


----------



## Ciddian

awee wonderful! I was in girl guides for a bit, .....kinda hated it. LOL but met some wonderful people through the whole thing


----------



## HOWsMom

I was a Brownie as a kid and hated it. But I love the Scouting, it's so different than what I saw in Guiding. 

All my family is involved (hubby and I are both leaders, all 3 kids are youth members - 1 Cub and 2 Beavers)


----------



## TankCla

Hi!
This is me and my wife.


----------



## Ciddian

aweee! Great pic of you two!


----------



## TankCla

Thank you!
Made last summer at Ontario Place

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam

Blitzcraze said:


> Is the seriously you badass clowns are jokes hehehe


Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## chinamon

me...


----------



## dragon1974

*Dragon*

Hey GTA,

Face to name you say....Attached are a couple pic of my tank


































































Here's a pic of me couple years back when I had hair










Once my little girl came, hair fell out LOL


----------



## Ciddian

Your tanks are lovely and your little girl is a doll! Great pics!


----------



## JamesHurst

I've got a face too! [vanity] I must say, it's pretty fabulous. [/vanity] 

My name is Cameron by the way.
 So JamesHurst is my middle name and part of my last name. It's also the name I produce music and DJ under. 

Here's my sleeping face.
Also attached, my "omg you look so cute and useless, i wanna eat you" face.


----------



## AlgaeBeater

Ok. Maybe I'm a few months[years] late to the party. But, here I am...


----------

